# Error When Trying to View New Post or New Activity - iPhone



## LittleMushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Using the Extended Mobile View (Mobile interface) with SaxOnTheWeb...
When I select New Post, or New Activity, I get this error message, "You don't have permission to perform this action, or you are not logged in. Please log in and try again." The the message goes away, and I'm back to where I started before selecting from the menu.

This also happens with one other forum that I belong to, BUT not on others that I belong to.

I'm using an iPhone 7, with iOS 11.1. Problem started a couple of months ago, so it has nothing to do with the iOS upgrade.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

